# Lemongrass Pesto for fish - Listen up Mish!



## Dina (Feb 5, 2006)

Not sure if I posted in the right thread.

Mish,
Here's the pesto recipe.

Lemon Grass Pesto

80 g extra virgin olive oil
2 tsp grated fresh ginger
1 stalks fresh lemongrass, finely chopped
1/2 cup fresh cilantro leaves, finely chopped
1 tsp fresh garlic, finely chopped
1/4 cup pine nuts
2 Tbsp lemon juice
1-2 serrano peppers, finely chopped and seeded (add more or less depending on how much heat you like)
salt and pepper, to taste

You may put all ingredients, except the olive oil, in a food processor to chop then add the olive oil while the processor is running. Rub the pesto on your favorite fish, I used salmon, bake in 375 degree oven for 20-25 minutes or until done. Drizzle fish with hollandaise sauce, serve with a side of white rice or your favorite pasta and/or veggie side and enjoy! 

Let me know how you like it.


----------



## mish (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you, Dina. Just finished posting to ya in the other thread.   Copied.  Saved!  Looking for salmon.


----------



## Dina (Feb 5, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## Dina (Feb 7, 2006)

Tried and true you all!  This is fabulous!  DH thought it was restaurant salmon with all the beautiful green herbs over it.  The flavor was amazing!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2006)

I just passed out from hyperventilating!!!!!!     What an awesome recipe - I will definitely be trying this.  I'm going to print it and put on kitchen counter as a reminder.  

When you say 





> Drizzle fish with hollandaise sauce


 are you talking about the lemon grass pesto?

Also - can you imagine this on huge diver scallops????


----------

